# OMG, They're BACK!!!



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Holy Moly Lord on High, I cannot believe it. Some of you may remember the freakazoid who used to e-mail me looking for a Dimensional Warp Generator. I even recall some research was done on some coordinates that were given to me which turned up some guy in Woburn that was apparently sending out e-mails of this sort to many people across the country.

Anyhoos, I checked the e-mail on one of my AOL accounts and I got one from A NEW random space turd asking about some magic wristwatch or something!

This hasn't happened to me in years. I am so excited! Here is a copy of the e-mail:

Hello, 

Someone told me that you are a supplier for what I need. I'm looking for the McCoy g series self powered software menu driven GUI wrist watch. I am only interested in later updated models which allow for rotation threw at least the first 6 series of the universities. Please respond back to me with your latest picture and price catalog of all available products. 

Regards, 
Steven Rogers 
29371-jd9723 
Siad 
**************************************


How should I respond???


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Send him a picture of a vibrator. :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Southside";p="65444 said:


> Send him a picture of a vibrator. :lol:


Great idea! Can I borrow yours? :lol:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon";p="65464 said:


> Southside";p="65444 said:
> 
> 
> > Send him a picture of a vibrator. :lol:
> ...


I let some Ukrainian chick use it and haven't seen it since. If you ever see her, ask her about it. She is about 4 feet tall with a big ass and some foolish yellow tatoo on her back.


----------



## rhl (Jun 10, 2002)

Tell him he must be certified in its use and that he must attend your on-line space academy at a cost of $200 per lesson. Charge him for 20 lessons then tell him he must locate and purchase the disgronificator module, possibly on e-bay. Take the money and go to Disney. :wink: rhl


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Southside";p="65479 said:


> I let some Ukrainian chick use it and haven't seen it since. If you ever see her, ask her about it. She is about 4 feet tall with a big ass and some foolish yellow tatoo on her back.


Dude, look, I realize you've been having troubles at home, but that's no way to talk about your mom in a public forum. :flipoff:

Here is what I had in mind - a pic of a dildo with this message:

This is a series XY model BOB4N-O-W transmigrational warp device that can take you as far as Tatooine, but don't expect to get into the Degobah System with it. It's been running a little slow these past few years, but if you wander into any given 7-11 and rub your hand on it really fast you will get better results, the reception seems better in 7-11s for some reason, probably because they all hide giant radioactive crystals in the Slushie machines. Make sure you stuff a few rolls of Bounty paper towels down your astrosuit as well, in case of a crash landing. For better results, grab every issue of 16 magazine and tear out all the photos of Clay Aiken because they are all telepathic spy devices implanted by the military to intercept any attempts of time travel by agents of the Zurg Sect (who normally are hiding in disguise as employees at coffee houses - but you and I know the real reason for "Starbucks").


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Dunny,

That's just wrong!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You should know better than that by now. I fight dirty. 

I win!!! \/ :lol:


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Hey Dunny, what's the deal? Do just the "brass" get to have avatars over 25K?


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

reno911_2004";p="65542 said:


> Hey Dunny, what's the deal? Do just the "brass" get to have avatars over 25K?


That new one is just great


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks!

I don't know what the deal is, I didn't realize it was any different... I just posted it and it worked!

I sent out a response to the Space Cadet, I'll post the reply if I get one.

Oh yeah, and here is the pic I sent him:


----------



## rhl (Jun 10, 2002)

Wolfman, Cool picture of my favorite space alien!!! rhl


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*GASP*

The first response: :lol: 

Subject: RE: tranns universal Transportation uniit 
Date: 5/31/2005 6:38:23 PM Eastern Standard Time 
From: ***************@hotmail.com 
To: **********@aol.com 

Hello,

I replied back to your last email from *********@safe-mail.net which I 
misplaced the password to thus I cannot login to check for your reply. 
Please resend your last message to me here at this account.

Thanks
**********************************************
I forwarded the same e-mail to him at this new address. Stay tuned...! :lol:


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)




----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="66075 said:


> *GASP*
> 
> The first response: :lol:
> 
> ...


How does (s)he know you even wrote a response?? I think it's a scam..... :shock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I think they might have replied to me from the first e-mail address but it went to my SPAM folder, so I might have deleted it.

It could all be a big joke but I think it's hilarious! :lol:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Latest Links
New UFO Link Submissions
Magonia Exchange; Out of the Blue; Truthseeker TV; International UFO News; UFO Updates... 
04:54 PM #

Mothman
Mothman
As the four drove past the old power plant building, they suddenly saw what appeared to be two large glowing red eyes staring at them...It didn't seem to have a head, but had glowing red eyes that were where its chest would be. It had what appeared to be large wings folded behind its back... 
04:49 PM #

Filer's Files
Filer's Files #6 - 2004
European Space Agency Shows Blue River Like Valleys, Claims There is Water on Mars, Opportunity Lander Shows Blue Skies on Mars, Connecticut -- The Round, White Object Move In A Zigzag Fashion, New Jersey – Several UFO Sightings Reported, Florida - Bright White, Shaped Like A Boomerang, Alabama – Four Bright Lights in Tree Tops, Tennessee – Half Hour Light, Indiana - It Was Very Fast Bright, and a Circular Object, Michigan - UFO Was Circular With Multiple Colors, Illinois - Early Morning Green Glowing Ball Of Light, Texas – Four Silver And One White Ships Hovering, New Mexico- Bush Jokes About UFOs, California – Police Officer Takes UFO Photos, Oregon – Two Close Lights Flying Fast Parallel To The Ground, Washington - A Round Golf Ball With Multiple Twinkling Colors, Canada – Beam Of Light &amp; Objects Splitting In Two. Mexican Aviation Technicians Claim Having Videotaped UFOs, Guatemala – UFO on the News, UK/England - UFO Appearing and Then Being Pursued, Netherlands - Craft With Two Bright Lights Moving Very Fast... 
03:59 PM #

UFO Roundup
UFO Roundup Volume 9 Number 5
Alien Spotted by Three in Manchester, Indiana; Chupacabra Spooks Bus Drivers in Central Chile; UFO Sightings Surge in Central Chile; White UFO Hovers Over Faortaleza; Brazil; Woman Photographs a UFO in Cannes; UFO Photographed Near Melbourne, Australia.... 
03:55 PM #

UFO Event
13th International UFO Congress
in Westminster, Colorado 
03:39 PM #

UFO Hot Spot
Herald Sun: UFOs call town home
THE tiny town of Beveridge, north of Melbourne, is fast earning a reputation as Australia's UFO hot spot. 
08:22 AM #


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

*6/1/2005 6:42:41 PM Eastern Standard Time*

Hello,

I do not have any galactic credit available at this time. Will you take 
payment in the form of US curency? Are you located here within the 3rd 
dimension 2005? How do you want to work out payment and delivery Please 
advise.

Thank you

*6/2/2005 6:00:55 PM Eastern Standard Time*

Hello,

Below was my last message to you, I am awaiting your reply. Thanks

Hello,

I replied back to your last email from *********@safe-mail.net which I misplaced the password to thus I cannot login to check for your reply. Please resend your last message to me here at this account.

Thanks

**********************************************************

Need more ideas! Come on, everyone, help me out here! How should I respond?


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Southside";p="65479 said:


> Officer Dunngeon";p="65464 said:
> 
> 
> > Southside";p="65444 said:
> ...


ooohhhh OWNED!!! nice dig!! :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

EOD1";p="66223 said:


> Southside";p="65479 said:
> 
> 
> > Officer Dunngeon";p="65464 said:
> ...


Ok you two....back of the line. Ken is now third to last! He's moving up!


----------

